# AEP ponds question



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

When I was at the AEP area a few days ago, there were a couple of ponds that I'd looked at with Google Earth that I liked the looks of but when I was there, on the ground, I could not find them.

If you use this map http://www.aep.com/environmental/recreation/recland/pdf/ReCLandMap.pdf, the first pond is Pond 114, which is at the end of the road that's on the other side 284, across from the road that runs west to east along Campground C. The other is Pond 39, if I have the right one. It's northwest from Campground A. I tried a path to it that starts from Oak Grove Rd but that was just a dead end. If anyone knows either of these ponds and don't mind giving directions to them, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

Bump.

Anyone at all know either of these ponds?


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

If you park at the mountain bike parking lot across 284 from the campsite C road you should be able to find 114. There's a road that is usually gated off right there by the parking lot but I'm relatively certain if you walk out that way a few hundred yards then you'll find it. I could be wrong, but that seems about right. If I am right... dont waste your time. The pond I'm thinking of is VERY shallow and has never given me so much as a single bite.


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, my friend and I googled 119 this early spring and walked into it and fished it early this year. We had float tubes and this is the only way you could fish it. It's pretty shallow and has weeds out from the bank at least 20 feet or so with only about 1 foot of water over them. We did catch some fish, but in all likelyhood won't bother with it anymore. The other one I'm not familiar with, but looking at the map it seems to be in the restricted area. Be careful wandering around in there.

Hope this helps

Blessings!


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks, exactly the kind of replies I was looking for. Saves me a long hike with a float tube on the back.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Now the twin ponds #67 & 68 I fished I did quit well in last year. They're larger and about 1/2 mile from the bike path parking lot. Take the bike path across from the lot over the small creek.


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

Pond 68 I fished last year and did somewhat decent on it. When I was there last week, I did walk the path to pond 67 just to confirm it was there and to scout it a little. Looks fishy and, I'd guess, very deep. It's on my list of ponds to try.


----------



## pappasmurf (Feb 9, 2012)

Back when these areas were called OHIO POWER you use to be able to get a list of what fish were in each lake, can you still get this, and if so where?


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Get real familiar with your map. When they say RESTRICTED they mean it.. My friend and I were on what we thot was public acess and the game warden run us off. was private property. still had the old signs, but had been sold at auction. as with much of the northern side on 83 by cumberland. Luckily, since the signs were up we didnt get a ticket, but were advised next time we would. theres lots of great fishing close to the roads, even the campground ponds can be excelent. Like anything else, thoes who venture get rewarded! Just be careful when you do.


----------



## kokomoslow (Dec 5, 2011)

Is there a list of the ponds and their numbers? Also is there a more up to date list of restricted ones?


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

me and a buddy were playing around with the idea of going there this yr would it be worth it with no float tubes?


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

The best thing about going to AEP without a float tube is that you'll be inspired to bring one next time!


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Fishing Flyer said:


> The best thing about going to AEP without a float tube is that you'll be inspired to bring one next time!


LMAO thats hilarious


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.aep.com/environmental/recreation/recland/
this is the link to the aep rec. site. you can print off maps, permits and has updated restricted zones.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Fishing Flyer said:


> The best thing about going to AEP without a float tube is that you'll be inspired to bring one next time!


Have not brought the float tube yet usually just the Yak. But there has been time I wish the tube was in the truck.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Mykidsr1 said:


> Have not brought the float tube yet usually just the Yak. But there has been time I wish the tube was in the truck.


Man, yak dragging is more hard core than packing a tube in. Give the tube a shot down there, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Fishing Flyer said:


> Man, yak dragging is more hard core than packing a tube in. Give the tube a shot down there, you'll enjoy it.


A dolly for a yak makes traveling through trails with them a lot easier. I can pull mine all day long on the dolly if there is a wide enough trail for it. I've also found a lot of ponds there that you can portage to, meaning kayak across one pond, then drag a short ways to the next pond. It's a good way to get to a distant pond without much effort when it's possible.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

TheCream said:


> A dolly for a yak makes traveling through trails with them a lot easier. I can pull mine all day long on the dolly if there is a wide enough trail for it. I've also found a lot of ponds there that you can portage to, meaning kayak across one pond, then drag a short ways to the next pond. It's a good way to get to a distant pond without much effort when it's possible.


I agree, there is more than one way to get into the good pits. You have to cover distance, and if its easier to do it with a kayak, it works just the same.


----------

